

GitHub: A Social Network For Programmers - maddox
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/github_a_social_network_for_programmers.php

======
graywh
Not so much a social network for programmers, but programmer collaboration.

Also, GitHub doesn't have the project management tools SourceForge has for
things like tickets.

